# GOLD COAST | Jewel Towers | 170m | 48 fl | 144m | 41 fl | 124m | 35 fl | T/O



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Marty_ said:


> 3 Towers - 45, 41 & 35st
> Tallest to architecutural tip - 168.48m
> Residential and 6-star hotel
> Developer: Ridong
> ...


..


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Very edgy.

Too edgy??


----------



## Dylan Leblanc (Jul 29, 2002)

6 star, fancy!

Here's a map of the location of the three towers - http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/maps/?cityID=712&lat=-28.0155725859&lng=153.4325480461&z=17&t=h


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

From SSC



> http://www.goldcoast.com.au/article/2012/07/11/430645_gold-coast-business.html
> 
> *Minister calls in $1 billion Jewel*
> 
> ...


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Project :



Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Indeed good news. Think I found some more renders too!
> 
> North Elevation,
> 
> ...


----------



## cloud32 (Sep 29, 2011)

Wow. Love these!! Their unique and attention-seeking yet they fit perfectly in their surroundings :carrot:


----------



## LCIII (Jun 13, 2011)

Stunning! Looks a lot like our delayed 5th and Columbia here in Seattle! Love this project!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

thanks for updating the thread, sieradzanin1! I sometimes forget we also have the international section


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Amazing. Kinda looks like an updated version of the Diamantone tower in Milan! :cheers:


----------



## sieradzanin1 (Dec 7, 2007)

...
By citiboy 



citiboy said:


>


*Demolition work begins in Surfers Paradise to clear way for $1 billion Jewel development*
http://www.goldcoastbulletin.com.au...ewel-development/story-fnj94j0t-1227119944680


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Under Construction



Locke said:


> Issues to one side, they really are some stunning towers, I mean... Wow!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

incredible. I'm surprise there isn't more buzz about these here.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

13/02/19

























Posted by Aussie Bhoy


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Jewel - 12th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Jewel - 12th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Jewel - 12th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Jewel - 12th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


Jewel - 12th March 2019 by Oriolus84, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Leesome said:


> A mate posted this on facebook earlier:


..


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

800_0272 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------

